# Is this the same Joe Son that fought in UFC 3? the so called trainer of kimo?



## Twin Fist (Sep 10, 2011)

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/big-screen-villain-sentenced-to-life-in-prison-for-1990-rape-and-torture/

Orange County District Attorney spokeswoman Farrah Emami said Friday that 40-year-old Joseph Son was found guilty of one felony count of torture on Aug. 25.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 10, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/big-screen-villain-sentenced-to-life-in-prison-for-1990-rape-and-torture/
> 
> Orange County District Attorney spokeswoman Farrah Emami said Friday that 40-year-old Joseph Son was found guilty of one felony count of torture on Aug. 25.



I don't know, but it was my understanding he starred in the Austin Powers movie. 

http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...life-for-torture/story-e6frfmqi-1226133729366


----------



## SensibleManiac (Sep 10, 2011)

yes, he always had something extremely stupid about him...  now we see why.
Hope they throw away the key.


----------



## RTKDCMB (May 21, 2013)

That's him - he was the founder and only practitioner of his own style - Joe Son do, he had 4 professional fights and lost all of them he is a disgrace to the martial arts and the human race in general.


----------

